# DST files



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

When I open a design that came with Ricomas DISK software I see the colors the artist had in mind, they are KPF files, but when I open a DST file from the cd of stock designs they gave me I see colors that don't make sense. 

I was told that these colors only represent a color change, not the actual color. Its kinda like paint-by-numbers without the chart.

I know I can use any color I want, and with the simpler designs, that would be easy. But with larger designs it would be too much guesswork involved from a "stock design".

Do DST files contain the color list? Do the Dakoda Designs supply the colors?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

DST files contain no information for colors. That's just the way they're built. Every file system has their limitation and it's usually more restricted the older it is. That's why PES files do so much more... They're a newer file type. Now, if you are digitizing it you can create a color file for the .dst file, but if you're just getting a file then no they have no colors. I was under the impression that there is a book or pdf type file that comes with the Dakota designs. I got all mine second hand and all I have is a thumbnail size rendering of them. Not really good for telling the exact colors but you get an idea. 

I realize that it takes time to go through and figure out the colors, but you'll find that you do it anyway. At first I was disturbed by it, but now I Always either just look at it and assign the stops or will sit down to get the different colors right using the thread I have.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like to use Embird software for .dst files. You can separate the colors to change them, and if need be, adjust the size. I think every embroidery shop should have Embird, it's easy to use, inexpensive and reliable. I've been using it for more than 7 years.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

You can go to the dakota web site look up the art file and expand for more info and it will give color change info. Yep it is a little bit of work.


----------

